# Mouser Kittens Needed In VERY Loving Home



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi there,
My family friends are looking for two (preferably female) kittens/cats (sisters?) who are experienced mousers.
Unfortunately their cat has passed away and since then they have been innundated with mice on their land. They own a beautiful house with a huge field, vegetable patches, chicken runs and stables (which would be used for the mousers to stay).
They are the nicest people you could ever wish to meet and one is a GP in London, I can guarantee that the cats will never want for anything.
Their previous cat was very sickly in her old age (diabetes, kidney issues etc) and they nursed her day and night, I have no hesitations in trusting them with any of my rescues, I have just not recieved any who would be suitable for mousing, and I have no idea how to train them!
They would prefer to adopt two mousers who are in need of being rehomed/rescued, rather than buying from a breeder etc. The only problem being that there is not much need for mousers around Northampton so am having trouble finding any, they would be willing to travel and pick them up. I found two in Lincolnshire that they were going to collect today, however they were rehomed in the time between me 'reserving' them and them being picked up (due to the snow etc).

If anyone knows of any cats/kittens that would be suitable then please let me know, they have already purchased a SureFlap catflap & installed it into their stables in anticipation!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It sounds like they would be able to offer a good home for 2 or 3 feral cats, they'd be great mousers due to fending for themselves and they would prefer staying in the stables to the house! They could get a couple of ferals and a house cat, as the ferals would be too shy to let people near them, for a long time at least.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not sure you can ever know if a kitten is going to be a good mouser - but I know CP often advertise 'barn' cats (i.e. rehome for ferals basically) and you would assume a feral would be able to catch a mouse.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am not sure from your post where your friends are located, but if the GP is in London then they could contact 
Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts as they always have lots of barn/feral/semi feral cats looking for just such a lovely new home.
The centre is located very close to the M25


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

A mouser? You mean a "rodent extermination technician"? 
Remember, even ferals need to be fed regularly (daily) as cats cannot live on mice alone. Basic feeding will not hinder their mousing abilities.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If the neighbours tabby male leaves me anymore unwanted gifts on my door, he will be coming to you, fantastic at catching anything that moves.


----------

